# Google- Stroke and heart attack warning over toilet shortage - BBC News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt0.ggpht.com/news/tbn/ZHdyY_0GgiJpsM/6.jpgBBC News<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Stroke and heart attack warning over toilet shortage**BBC News*Gillian Kemp, of the *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* Network, said: "I have come across an incident where a police constabulary were told not to drink too much so they don't keep coming back to the police station, which is totally unacceptable. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

